# Stupid question :P What's trail riding?



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry if this question is rather...dumb.
I'm swedish, we are dumb :twisted: or maybe it's because it's a different language than my own.. xD

Anyway.. what exactly is trail riding? Is it just like.. riding outside the barn/stables on roads and paths and whatnot, or is it somethig else? Does it have to be a long ride or anything to be a trail ride? 
Please tell me!

I looked at some posts in here but I'm not quite sure of it :3

How often does people here trail ride?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh its ok....different cultures, different wording . Trail riding is usually where you go off on trails, it can be of all different terrain for any amount of time. In the mountains, down the street, on the beach, through a field, with or without other riders, just for fun, camping trip, any of those things. sorry if that is a little confusing...hope i helped with your question


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

So.. just riding outside the arena, somewhere? 

Another stupid question.. x) Is that unusual to do ''over there''? In some of the threads it sounds like it's not something everyone does several times a week?

(Over here, I don't know a single rider that doesn't do it, most do it at least once a week... and most of my friends only ever trail ride.. but I know a few competition riders that's a bit afraid and only ride out/trail ride with a friend on a bike next to them.)

Oh, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya no problem  

most people do it around the US, it's pretty common actually. Land isn't always readily available for ppl to trail on here, so they have to trailer their horses somewhere else. A lot of people SHOW horses, trail ride, jump, event, and other stuff. 

where did you get your avatar from?? your main pic? it's really pretty


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah! I guess my impression was that few people did it, because those who does it often doesn't have much reason to write here...or I've just missed those threads.. x)

We're allowed to walk or ride pretty much wherever we want, as long as we don't destroy the land or so.. Nice law, isn't it? 

Thank you! It's me riding Kirran, a mare I'm borrowing since my standardbred is with a trainer right now 

I took some funny,home-made clothes and got some pictures;


http://www.elftown.com/stuff/DSC_0386.JPG


http://www.elftown.com/stuff/DSC_0389.JPG


http://www.elftown.com/stuff/DSC_0203.JPG

Yeah I look like I think I'm the best person ever. x)

http://www.elftown.com/stuff/DSC_0437.JPG?y=0&x=600


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow that's really neat!!! i like that cloak thing 

i guess that there usually not too many problems on the trail, at least nothing big to discuss, but every once in a while someone will post about it. most people do work in the arena and stuff.

you guys are lucky that you have that law!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabulous photos Zab.
Trail riding in the US is pretty much anything outside of an arena or controlled area. 
I think this area doesn't get as many post because most trail riders already know everything :wink: :roll: Just kidding :lol: 
There is just plain old lets go ride through the fields rides, trail riding clubs, magazines and even competitive trail riding. A ride can last from an hour to a month or longer and cover thousands of miles. There are even clubs that do nothing but keep track of how many miles you ride. Striving for thousands, even millions of miles. 
Many state and national parks in the US are open to horse and rider. More are opening up all the time.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I would say trail riding is probably the most popular form of riding here. 

BTW - love those photos!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Cat
Thanks! 
I understand why.. nothing is like a nice canter on a large field 

Vidaloco
Yeah, sounds reasonable I guess most riding here is trailriding too.. but still most of the work is on the arena... I don't even have an arena..x)

free_sprtd
Thank you^^
Yeah, we are I can't imagine a life without it..>_>;


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I went on my first trail ride a few weeks ago, as you read, and even though I had a difficult horse, I had a great time! We went again last week, I on a different horse, and I had an even better time! 

We have trails around here that go threw woods and open grasslands, I have even seen fields that have been groomed for horse trails. It's hard to say which is the most popular between the eventing, western gaming, jumping and trail riding etc. 

I know that once I buy my first horse, I will be using him/her for mostly trail riding. I know that when I'm riding, either it be in an arena, or on the trail, my worries melt away for that time being, and I can think of nothing else but being on the horse, and feeling it move beneath me. It's safe to say thats why a lot of people ride, to get that feeling.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you liked it!
It sure is wonderful! Feeling the strength and power beneth you while being in lovely nature  Or just slowly ride on narrow paths on a calm horse with steady hooves.. We have a ridge/hill-thing here, it's just so wonderful riding there.... and now when they're done taking hay from the fields around our house, I have large grassfields to canter or train on  I just love it!



Moxie said:


> I went on my first trail ride a few weeks ago, as you read, and even though I had a difficult horse, I had a great time! We went again last week, I on a different horse, and I had an even better time!
> 
> We have trails around here that go threw woods and open grasslands, I have even seen fields that have been groomed for horse trails. It's hard to say which is the most popular between the eventing, western gaming, jumping and trail riding etc.
> 
> I know that once I buy my first horse, I will be using him/her for mostly trail riding. I know that when I'm riding, either it be in an arena, or on the trail, my worries melt away for that time being, and I can think of nothing else but being on the horse, and feeling it move beneath me. It's safe to say thats why a lot of people ride, to get that feeling.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i try to ride my horse where ever i can, he isnt an arena horse and doesnt like to go in a boring circle, he actually cooperates with me out on the trails than in an arena, hes a holy terror in the arena, but a dream on the trail, which is fine with me i dont really like the arena either theres more to horse riding than being in an arena (no offense to anyone) 
your pic is you and your horse!!!!?? no way!! where do you live?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.elftown.com/stuff/DSC_0203.JPG
That is so beautiful, who took the pics?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Its me and a borrowed horse; Kirran.  my own is away to learn some things about carrying people on his back x) And that's our backyard, as I like to call it  Some fields outside our house that belongs to the farmer who owns the house..(we rent it for lifetime, kinda)

It's in Skåne, southern Sweden  My dad held the camera (I made sure it had the right settings x)

Yah, I like the trail better too. but I've started liking to work on the dresage bit too


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

I live in engalnd and trail riding is called 'Hacking' over here..I dont know why, i think 'hacking' is a stupid word! haha! =]


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We ride for pleasure and ride just about anywhere. On trails, off trails through the woods, on the road, around fields, and through neighborhoods, ...even to the grocery store. I think it is more enjoyable to just saddle up and ride rather than spend all the time to load the horses and drive them somewhere. Many people prefer trailing their horses to parks, though, usually because their horses are not used to cars, bicycles, and such.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

hannah: heeh..I've heard that too.. I wonder if the word ''hackamore'' has something to do with hacking out.. x) and ''hack/hacka'' in swedish means ''chopped/chopping'' x)

Painthorsemares: The horses here has to get used to it.. no big parks or so to get them too.. x) Most people have more problems loading than anything else..


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

Zab said:


> hannah: heeh..I've heard that too.. I wonder if the word ''hackamore'' has something to do with hacking out.. x) and ''hack/hacka'' in swedish means ''chopped/chopping'' x)


Yeah it means the same in england too. for example "he hacked that bit of wood up"
so i dont know we use it for going out on a ride =s..maybe it is something to do with hackomore like you said, but who knows! hehee


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

:O You're chopping your horses to pieces, that's why it's called ''hacking out''! xD


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Zab,
there is an girl from Sweden staying with my aunt,
her name is Amanda
she came trail riding with us a few weeks back.
i have a couple of pics
her holding my hrse Jet and then her on Redman


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! 
Guess I'll hae to get some pictures of me too when I go to Florida. x)
Say hi to her from me


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess I can't really add anything else to "What is trail riding?" but I can say that I love your photos...they look like something out of a movie set in medieval times...I especially like the third one by the tree...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 
They were really fun to take, but I was a it nervous since I always use a helmet..XD


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

In South-Tunisia -where I am going again in December to man&horses and for the first time in my life for a Sahara horsetrek, controlled riding is really uncommon. Trail riding is the only possibility.
For me it was a totally new experience! So I read like a hungry-one all the stories!
I also have a cloak like you Zab -only in wintertime- and it makes me feel like a wild princess.


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to add one thing to your question about trail riding so you never get confused. There's a class in alot of shows called "trail" but it's just going over various obstacles like poles on the ground, gates, water boxes, and bridges. The point is not to hit what you're not supposed to hit and look good doing it 
Here's a nice video of it:


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I actually knew that!  *proud*
(it's called the same in swedish


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

Yay  That's good because I always find people really confused when I talk about doing trail, haha. Or my mom will tell someone she's watching me do trail and they think she's somehow following me down the road... It's kinda funny :]


----------



## ducky_1785 (Feb 11, 2007)

i live in aus and i just love going out trail riding.. i go out atleast 2 or 3 times a week. t keeps my boy thinking and me on my toes. this way hes always exposed to new problems... and he just loves it! just thought id add


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

confetti said:


> Yay  That's good because I always find people really confused when I talk about doing trail, haha. Or my mom will tell someone she's watching me do trail and they think she's somehow following me down the road... It's kinda funny :]


hehe..I can imagine  But my first encounter on that word was when I worked on a western barn, so..


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It IS the most fun to do
I hope to be able to mix our ''dressage'' with the trails when me and the horse are good enough..



ducky_1785 said:


> i live in aus and i just love going out trail riding.. i go out atleast 2 or 3 times a week. t keeps my boy thinking and me on my toes. this way hes always exposed to new problems... and he just loves it! just thought id add


----------

